# NOS Leopard



## 60sstuff (Aug 19, 2018)

Another beautiful seat made by Persons-Magestic mfg. 

The Leopard Polo with strut in the box marked @ $7.40.

Chris


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh my.................


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 19, 2018)

Those are awesome Chris! The boxes with them are especially cool.


----------



## GWLW7272 (Aug 19, 2018)

hey Chris - contact me please : GWLW7272@aol.com

Gary


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 19, 2018)

I’d take 20 of them at 7.40 a pop! These are my favorite! Great score!


----------

